# Auto shoot every x seconds (interval meter?) on a  5D Mark III



## nauliv

Hello All !

I've been reading the documentation back and forth and can't seem to find a way to have the 5D Mark III take photos by itself every "x" seconds (i believe it's called "interval meter") but can't seem to find it. This feature is present on a lot of much less expensive cameras; is it possible it just doesn't exist on the 5DmIII ?

Thanks for your help !


----------



## Rick50

Not on a 5dIII I don't think. I have a remote switch I bought from B&H that has that capability although I've never used it for that. It's a Vello Wireless Shutterboss if your interested. I use it for wireless plus exposures longer than 30 seconds. On a 5dIII you only get HS or Low speed multiple exposures while holding down the shutter.


----------



## 412 Burgh

I don't know... My nikon D7000 has the capabilities, I know it's a newer camera but I think the Mark III would have it.. however, I'm a nikon guy myself. Hopefully it does!


----------



## Light Guru

I don't think any of the canon bodies have it built in. What you need is an intervalometer 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/USA-LCD-Tim...=Camera_Camcorder_Remotes&hash=item4abfab4bc2


----------



## nauliv

Thanks for your response Rick ! 
What a bummer, it looks like this function is indeed not available from within the camera!
Looks like this is the product I will need to get: Vello Wireless ShutterBoss Timer Remote RCW-C2 B&H Photo Video or http://www.adorama.com/HHGTPTCA.html




Rick50 said:


> Not on a 5dIII I don't think. I have a remote switch I bought from B&H that has that capability although I've never used it for that. It's a Vello Wireless Shutterboss if your interested. I use it for wireless plus exposures longer than 30 seconds. On a 5dIII you only get HS or Low speed multiple exposures while holding down the shutter.


----------



## Dao

Canon Timer Remote Controller TC-80N3 2477A002 B&H Photo Video


----------



## CanonJim

nauliv said:


> Thanks for your response Rick !
> What a bummer, it looks like this function is indeed not available from within the camera!
> Looks like this is the product I will need to get: Vello Wireless ShutterBoss Timer Remote RCW-C2 B&H Photo Video or Hahnel Giga T Pro 300 Wireless Shutter Remote for Canon HLHWGIGAC



I have the Vello device - it's pretty slick - all kinds of shutter timings, delays, etc. It has a small piece that fits in the hot shoe and plugs into the camera, and wireless remote that you use to set it up and trigger it.   I've used it to take up to 99 shots with a timed delay between each one, delay for a period of time and then take the shots, and so on.


----------



## dixiek55

Magic lantern firmware has this I think. There is a version for the 5d mark 3 available. I downloaded this to my camera a while ago and it pretty slick.


----------



## gw2424

dixiek55 said:


> Magic lantern firmware has this I think. There is a version for the 5d mark 3 available. I downloaded this to my camera a while ago and it pretty slick.




I am surprised they already released the 5d3 version! I use Magic Lantern on my T3i and it is absolutely great! I fully recommend it.


----------



## TCampbell

Canon's official way to do this is the Canon TC-80N3 "timer Remote Controller" that Dao linked above.

There are 3rd parties who make similar devices and they cost generally cost less (Canon's part isn't cheap.)

I didn't realize Magic Lantern had a build for the 5D III either... but I've used ML on other bodies and that would be another way.


----------



## nauliv

Hello Folks,
Wao, I didn't know about the Magic Lantern firmware, this is really interesting! So glad I joined this forum !
I'll go for the Vello wireless, and will let you know !!
Thanks again for your advices!


----------



## Edsport

Remotes and wireless remotes - remote 5D III | eBay


----------



## Big Mike

Another way, not mentioned yet, is to connect the camera to a computer for tethered shooting.  I'm not sure if the EOS utility software has an intervolometer but I'm sure there is software that will do it.  Maybe not as convenient as having it built into a remote, but it's another option.


----------



## FPP

nauliv said:


> Hello All !
> 
> I've been reading the documentation back and forth and can't seem to find a way to have the 5D Mark III take photos by itself every "x" seconds (i believe it's called "interval meter") but can't seem to find it. This feature is present on a lot of much less expensive cameras; is it possible it just doesn't exist on the 5DmIII ?
> 
> Thanks for your help !




I realize this posting is old, however I thought it might be helpful to mention that the *Canon EOS Utility 3* program has a "remote interval timer shouting" capability.


----------

